# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Urimet e fëmijërisë për festat e fundvitit!

## ShocK

*Të gjithë kemi shkruajtur një urim të shkurtër në një kartolinë me rastin e festave te fundvitit për prindërit, mësuesen/in, shokët/shoqet e klasës etj.* 

_Do doja që të shkruanit një nga ato urimet e fëmijërisë tuaj, që zinin pjesën e mbrapme të kartolinës!_ 

Po shkruaj një që më kujtohet.

Frynte era nga përjashta,
tundte perdet e mëndafshta
Mos kujto se të harrova,
kartolinën ta dërgova.

----------


## ShocK

S'ka pranverë pa mimoza,
s'ka stadium pa tifoza.
S'ka rini pa dashuri,
gëzuar Vitin e ri.

----------


## kryenece

Kur ora te bjere dymbedhjete
e qyteti drita te mos kete
atehere do ngre nje dolli
Gezuar Vitin e Ri!

----------


## ClaY_MorE

_Me pak fjalë,
me shumë dashuri,
GËZUAR VITIN E RI!_  :shkelje syri:

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Shumë urime,
shumë gëzime,
shumë dhjeta,
në mësime  :perqeshje:

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Kjo praktikohej në klasën e tetë (8)  :ngerdheshje: 

Viti që vjen,
prapë tek po të gjen, 
lutju vitit tjetër, 
të të bëjë çift patjetër  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## JaCk_DaniELs

Gjelin kur ta pjekesh,
kujdes se mos e djegesh,
kur ta kafshosh,
mua te me kujtosh.

----------


## JaCk_DaniELs

Frynte era nga perjashta,
tundte perdet e mendafsha,
mos kujto se te harrova,
Kartolinen ta dergova.

----------


## JaCk_DaniELs

Xhupin flak te kuq
Me pellush si bora
Ne krye kapuç
Dorashka te dora
Mjekrren si shtellung
Mustaqet e gjata
Ne shpin si gunge
Nje thes me dhurata
Sjell gaz e hare
Shtepi ne shtepi 
Sa i bukur qe je ti
O Viti Ri.

Vjershe  Per Femijet.

----------


## JaCk_DaniELs

Pjata me meze
Godat me raki
Forumi-Shqiptar Gezuar Vitin E Ri.

----------


## JaCk_DaniELs

Kendon gjeli 
kikiki Zgjohuni se erdhi Viti I Ri.

----------


## DI_ANA

Goten marr ne dore,qe t,ju them "gezuar",
ne nje feste viti te gjithe jemi ftuar,
lapsin befas marr kartolinen shkruaj,
nuk di çfare te shpreh,ne zemer i ruaj...

Kartoline e bukur me ben te mendohem,
vargjet vetem shkruhen,smund te vizatohen,
pse kaq mundoj veten,thjesht per nje urim,
"gezuar,gezuar,paç gjithmone gezim"!

Ps....dola pak nga tema se kete e bera vete,nuk ka qene me pare :perqeshje: 

Gezuar per te gjithe!

Respekte

----------


## KaTaLiNa

babagjyshi me qizmet e gjata
ka per te sjell shum dhurata 
urime kershendellat dhe viti i ri

----------


## Qendi

Viti Ri Nuk Është Karrota ,
Vitin e Ri E Njeh Krejt Bota  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## nora_fr

*tra la la tri li li shume urime vitin e ri*

----------


## [Perla]

> Xhupin flak te kuq
> Me pellush si bora
> Ne krye kapuç
> Dorashka te dora
> Mjekrren si shtellung
> Mustaqet e gjata
> Ne shpin si gunge
> Nje thes me dhurata
> Sjell gaz e hare
> ...


LooooooL ,shume e bukur kjo nuk e kisha degjuar ndonjehere  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## [Perla]

Ato qe beheshin per Sweet Love  :ngerdheshje: 

Merre kete kartoline e lexo
grise nese do
beje cop edhe therrime
por dije se ke grisur edhe zemren time  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## [Perla]

Sa yje ka galaktika
sa simbole ka kimia
sa formula ka fizika
aq jane dhe urimet e mia .

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## [Perla]

Kartoline e bukur shume
shko atje ku dua une
nese e gjen ne gjume
nje te puthur jepi nga une .

 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## [Perla]

O pellumb ore pellumb
kartolinen mos e humb
E kam shkruar me mundime
t'ia dergoj shoqes sime  :buzeqeshje:

----------

